# Stereo/speaker Upgrade



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Thought I would replace the extremely cheesey under cabinet mount stereo and speakers in my 2004 21RS with something nicer. Much to my dismay, when I disconnected everything, I noticed they ran the speaker cabling in series instead of individual home runs. Has anyone had any success in fishing new wiring through the ceiling space? Would love to hear from anyone that has upgraded their systems.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Fritz said:


> Thought I would replace the extremely cheesey under cabinet mount stereo and speakers in my 2004 21RS with something nicer. Much to my dismay, when I disconnected everything, I noticed they ran the speaker cabling in series instead of individual home runs. Has anyone had any success in fishing new wiring through the ceiling space? Would love to hear from anyone that has upgraded their systems.


I have a 27RSDS, so mine might not have the same setup as yours, but I removed the cheesy under cabinet mount stereo and installed a new RV-style stereo in the "VCR cubby-hole" above the furnace. I have an older posting on here for that mod, if you search. I had to run some new wires, but my originals were not run in series and every speaker had its own +/- wire.

That said, if you have one wire going to each speaker, you could use it as a fish tape with some creative speaker-wire knot tying. I find that removing the roof vent surrounds (my camper has three) allows for some creative usage of wire hangers to fish wires around, though a true fish tape would be the better option.

Kevin


----------

